# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  P-pesakond/Р-помёт 24.12.2008

## Tatjana

*Р-помёт. Рождены 24.12.2008г* 

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte*  /Голландия/

Мать: *Unerschrocken Baska*  /Эстония/


Родились 2 кобеля и 3 суки.

Их результаты:

*Piko* IPO-1, HD:A
*Praid*
*Prada* IPO -3, KK-3, HD: B, ED:0, Kkl. EST-1
*Pink* IPO-3, KK-3, HD:A, ED:0, Kkl.EST-2
*Pica* KK-2, HD:C, ED:0

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 45 дней (тут 2 помёта вместе, второй от Квая и Яры 2 щенка):
Это висит Прайд!

На переднем плане Пинк. :Ab: 

Пико в снегу по горло.

----------


## Tatjana

Прада

Пика


*Пико с перчаткой*

----------


## Tatjana

Одна из первых тренировок 3,5 месячной Прады (на первых занятиях присутствовал хозяин, но буквально через пару тренировок с Прадой стала заниматься хозяйка - Неля Сыпченко, которая впоследствии добилась очень высоких результатов.):

----------


## Tatjana

*Первый урок по защите, щенкам 11 месяцев, ноябрь 2009 год*
*Пинк*

*Пика*

*Прада*

----------


## Tatjana

Начальный этап обучения послушанию 2010 год.

*Пинк*





*Прада*





*Пика*



*Прайд*

----------


## Tatjana

* Прайд*

----------


## Tatjana

*Piko* 



*Praid*

----------


## Tatjana

*Prada* 



*Pink* 



*Pica*

----------


## Tatjana

*Первый выход на старт, послушание 1 ступень (КК-1), Кубок Canis. Октябрь 2010г.

Прада* 



*Пика*

----------


## Tatjana

Первый старт у Прады, Пинк и Пики на неофициальных соревнованиях был и первым экзаменом. Все три собаки получили результат в КК-1:
Прада заняла 4-е место 94б
Пика - 6-е 91б
Пинк - 7-е 87б.

Через месяц все три сестры успешно сдали экзамен КК-2.
Пика в конце 2011 года была повязана в Финляндии и мы ждали прибавления. Ну а Прада и Пинк всю зиму и весну тренировались, чтобы стартовать уже на официальных стартах в третьей ступени КК.

Первый старт в тройке у Пинк 21.05.2011  на Чемпионате ЭДЮ (у доберманов) и заняла 5-е место с оценкой достаточно 70б,  у Прады 04.06.11 на клубных соревнованиях ЭВЛЮ 3-е место тоже с оценкой достаточно 73б.
Конечно это не Бог весть какие результаты, но для двух совершенно неопытных спортсменок оба старта были боевым крещением. Я знала, что они могут очень хорошо работать, просто не хватало соревновательного опыта.

Опять весь летний сезон 2011г. у нас прошёл в активных тренировках и вот он первый серьёзный успех - Прада в конце года на соревнованиях в клубе Арктикус в острой конкуренции заняла 2-е место с результатом 89б, а Пинк в начале 2012 г. тоже на соревнованиях в этом же клубе заняла 2-е место с результатом 92б.
Наконец пришёл первый долгожданный успех!

----------


## Tatjana

Межсезонье прошло в тренировках. Нельзя сказать, что как-то особо напрягались, но всё-таки занимались.

Результаты не заставили себя ждать. Выступая на различных Чемпионатах, Пинк и Прада одерживали победы, меняясь поочерёдно.

Прада стала призёром на Чемпионате Эстонии 2012г.
А по результатам всего сезона Нелли Сыпченко с Прадой и Лейе Паюла с Пинк стали лучшими спортсменами Эстонии 2012 года в разделе послушание и были торжественно награждены на Гала-шоу 2012 года.
Обязательно советую посмотреть короткое видео с этого знаменательного эстонского кинологического мероприятия:

----------


## Tatjana

Кроме подготовки и выступлений на соревнованиях 2012 г. по послушанию (КК) Прада и Пинк параллельно готовились к сдаче экзамена по ИПО. 
4.11.12 состоялись экзамены по ИПО, судила очень грамотный специалист В. Россиокс. Обе собаки сдали экзамены по ИПО-1 в Таллинне, а Пико  в то же время сдавал экзамены в Москве.
Прада 80/90/92 262
Пинк  70/88/90  248
Пико  96/87/82  265

На фото Пико, проводник Аня Егорова.




Больше фотографий с экзамена в Москве можно посмотреть тут: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/index.p...schrocken-Piko

Видео защиты с экзамена:
Прада


Пинк

----------


## Tatjana

В конце года мы с Прадой отправились на вязку в Голландию к Glenn vom Haus Valkenplatz, призеру Чемпионатов Мира WUSV.
Это видео было снято мной в Голландии на тренировочной площадке после вязки.




*Глен*




А это мы в кампании с голландскими дрессировщиками:

----------


## Tatjana

14.02.2013 у Прады родились 4 щенка. 
Об этом помёте более точная информация тут.

----------


## Tatjana

Для Прады и Пинк 2013 год не был особо успешным. Рождение щенков у Прады забрали пол сезона, но мы старались всё-таки готовиться и в августе сдали IPO-2 c невысоким результатом 91/75/84, Пинк 70/77/80 А через две недели обе стартовали на своём первом Чемпионате по IPO. Чемпионат судил К. Коодис из  Финляндии. Прада не справилась со следом и получила результат 59/90/88.
Пинк на этом же Чемпионате хоть и прошла след, но была травмирована на защите в итоге 70/80/18.
Увы - фиаско.

В сентябре на Чемпионате Эстонии по КК Прада заняла 4-е место, а с Пинк прям невезение, на рапорте на неё напала другая собака, и в результате драки появилась хромота. Лейе была вынуждена снять собаку с соревнований.

В октябре мы опять попытались сдать испытания по ИПО-3. В итоге Пинк 62/85/73 - недостаточно, Прада 86/85/82 - хорошо. Экзамены оценивал эстонский судья А. Обликас.

Вот такой неудачный 2013 год в спорте.

----------


## Tatjana

Прада на Чемпионате Эстонии в КК 2013г.







Хотя в итоге в командном первенстве Неля с Прадой и Алексей с Ремом в командном первенстве стали первыми!

----------


## Tatjana

2014 год у Пинк и Прады начался со старта на Чемпионате ESLU (Чемпионат немецких овчарок Эстонии) по КК. 

Прада заняла 3-е место с результатом 90 б, а Пинк разделила 5-6 с результатом 82б.

Затем Прада выставилась на Главной выставке ESLU 2014 года для того чтобы стартовать на Универсальном Чемпионате  и стала лучшей в конкурсе "Лучшая защита", в ринге получила оценку "очень хорошо". 

На универсальном Чемпионате ESLU Прада стала вице-чемпионом с результатом в ИПО 83/85/73 ,судья Д.Страззери /Германия/. Очень подвело послушание на защите, поэтому такая низкая оценка за раздел.
Пинк так же стартовала в соревнованиях по ИПО, но не участвовала в выставке. Поэтому результат только по соревнованию  ИПО 53/76/72. К сожалению не справилась со следом.

Для пользователей ФБ очень много фотографий с Чемпионата можно посмотреть тут: 
1 день след https://www.facebook.com/tatjana.tse...6547961&type=3
2 день послушание и защита https://www.facebook.com/tatjana.tse...6547961&type=3

----------


## Tatjana

Следующий старт у Прады состоялся на Чемпионате Эстонии по ИПО. В серьёзной конкуренции Неля и Прада заняли второе место с результатом 90/88/88, судья Лене Карлсон /Швеция/. Лене отдельно отметила очень уверенную работу собаки в защите. К сожалению более высокий балл не позволила получить управляемость собакой. Но мы всё равно были очень рады такому высокому результату. Пинк эти соревнования пропустила.

----------


## Tatjana

Фото с Чемпионата Эстонии по ИПО на ФБ: https://www.facebook.com/tatjana.tse...6547961&type=3

----------

